# Tekken Tag Tournament 2 announced



## Yulwei (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm surprised there isn't a thread for this already



Trailer: 
*[VOTE MIDER T]*
Additional info:

​
Thoughts?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2010)

WHAT WHAT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT

FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEAR


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2010)

so i am guessing it will have every character to this point of the series like the original one?


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 18, 2010)

I assume so but it seems unlikely that Michelle, Alex, P. Jack, Combot and Jun will come back as anything but palette swaps


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Sep 18, 2010)

OH YEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
it's been 10 years


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2010)

No way, this is too awesome.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 18, 2010)

First Marvel Vs. Capcom 3, Mortal Kombat 9, and finally Tekken Tag Tournment 2, 2011 is gonna be the year of fighters


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

Jin walking through without giving a shit about Asuka was  moment.


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm feelin' this


----------



## lo0p (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn, I wanted another Soul Calibur game.  There's already Tekken 7 and Tekken vs Street Fighter.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 18, 2010)

Fuck yeah Devil Kazuya Vs Devil Jin.

Hopefully there's more info about unknown.


----------



## Helix (Sep 18, 2010)

I

CAME

BUCKETS

KING/ARMOR KING TEAM IS BACK


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome. 

Definitely getting this.

Christ I'm going to have a lot of fighting games to play.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 18, 2010)

The glory days of old are coming back with a vengeance.  TTT was the last Tekken I played seriously. This should be fun. MvC3, MK9, and TTT2 next year followed by SFxT and TxSF in 2012. Not including any possible BB sequels and the other animu fighters.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats my shit. Though part of me wishes it were coming after T7, SFxT, and TxSF so they could throw more of those characters in it. Looks like its back to the young Heihachi from Tekken/2. Wonder if console only guys like Gon and Dr B will make a return?


----------



## AiR Silverfox (Sep 18, 2010)

Big question!
Probably self explanatory but I gotta ask....

Will this game Have ONLINE?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 18, 2010)

The predictions that it would come before 7 are true. I'm pretty sure that 7's going to have a good timeskip so I'm glad for this. Awesome!!!!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah hopefully we will be able to see an old Jin and a Young new Kazama ;P (talking about T7)

-LS-


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> WHAT WHAT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEAR



*THIS.

JUST THIS.*


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a thread for this already
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer:​


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 18, 2010)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yeah hopefully we will be able to see an old Jin and a Young new Kazama ;P (talking about T7)
> 
> -LS-



I'd prefer an old balding Kazuya and a Jin retired from fighting and married with a kid or two coming back for one lost tournament to stop his fathers mad rampage


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2010)

That would mean Heihachi was dead for real this time, and considering that his voice actor is also dead, it would be appropriate to write him out of the storyline 

I would like lars to die tho plz thx


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 18, 2010)

Lars is fail but it really does seem Namco wants him to be their new Tekken poster boy so he might be even more important in the next one. Personally I reckon they should simply make Asuka the main character/poster girl


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2010)

Um no. No offense but i'm with Street fighter creator on this one 

Asuka is a shallow stand in for Holy Jun, she should make a return in exciting fashion, as well as Xiaoyu being more than a dreaming fangirl who wants to build an amusement park every game


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 18, 2010)

No plot and only gameplay means Asuka is a much better person to have in TTT2 than Jun. Jun will be at best a palette swap or make a return as Unknown


----------



## Helix (Sep 18, 2010)

TTT2 will need to bring back some old and forgotten characters from past Tekkens (ex: Kunimitsu, Jun, Ogre, etc). If this is just Tekken 6 with a "Tag" mode, it would be pretty uninspiring. I am excited for another TTT, but I want this game to have the same effect as the first one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2010)

Jun in next gen.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> First Marvel Vs. Capcom 3, Mortal Kombat 9, and finally Tekken Tag Tournment 2, 2011 is gonna be the year of fighters



Fuck that, it's the year of the Tag!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2010)

Ho... Ly... Shit....


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome nothing more to say, TAG IS BACK ! Hope il be able to play my old
favourite team Jun+Jin (Team Kazama family ). By the way any trailer for T7?


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> TTT2 will need to bring back some old and forgotten characters from past Tekkens (ex: Kunimitsu, Jun, Ogre, etc). If this is just Tekken 6 with a "Tag" mode, it would be pretty uninspiring. I am excited for another TTT, but I want this game to have the same effect as the first one.



At the very least they ought to have Devil and Jinpachi one because they've been teasing about him everywhere but in game and the other because they already have the model. I'd like more but I don't want to set myself up for disappointment

*More Info:* 
~This game will have the largest roster of any Tekken game yet. 
~There will be a significant number of returning characters that didn't make the roster in Tekken 6 or Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion.
~Like Tekken Tag, this game exists as a side-story to the main Tekken plot.
~The developer is making some key tweaks to combat to improve on what Tekken 6 contributed to the fighting game genre. In particular, Harada told us to "watch out for" floating mechanics.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 19, 2010)

^floating mechanics? If its from t6 he must mean bounce. But more returning characters is why I wish it was after T7.
TTT made sense in terms of the roster. T3 was a time skip and got rid of everyone besides Paul, Nina, Yoshi, Hei, Kuma (sort of, theyre not going to have the original bear), n Anna (console). So it made sense to bring PJAck, Jack 2, Marshall Law, Baek, Kuni, Jun, Kazuya, Devil, Bruce, Roger, Alex, Lee, Ganryu, Michelle, Angel, Wang etc. back.

But who are they gonna bring back now that we havent had in T6? Kunimitsu, Ogre/Toshin, Devil/Angel, the jacks, Jinpachi, Original Jin, Jun, Alex, and maybe Gon and Dr. B who were console only to begin with are all I can think of.

If you wait till T7 thatd give them a chance to finally work on the now convoluted story and really revamp the T7 roster without us missing anybody too much since we know they'll all be back in TTT2, and a better fighting engine. Im just happy to get more tekken, and Ive been wanting a T0 and TTT2 since TTT came out. But wish the order went more like SFxT, T7, TxSF, TTT2, but its a good precedent knowing after T9 should be TTT3. If we get a couple crossover characters from SC or SF in TTT2 who would you want?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fighting games of the future is SO GOOD.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 19, 2010)

New announcement from Harada 

Basically saying its Arcade only for 2011, but console will come later (probably a year)..T7 was announced to be in production earlier this year and will probably be ready in 2 years for arcade, 3 for console like their announcements have generally gone. 

Looks like every PS gets 3 tekkens (not counting PSP but it may too before PSP2).

1-3 PSX
TTT,4,5 PS2
T5DR, T6, TxSF PS3 (not counting SFxT since thats capcom)
I'm thinking TTT2, T7,T8 PS4
T0,T9, TTT3 PS5

Then maybe in time for the 30th anniversary PS6- T10/TFinal/*T*ekk*en*

But thats too much speculation
With all the announcements as of late. I think TTT2 arcade is up first, then SFxT and TxSF hit arcade and console all 2011. Then T7 hits arcades 2012 another timeskip game like T3 was with a mostly new roster. 

Then PS4 gets released fall 2012 and TTT2 is a launch title that has characters from TTT2 Arcade, TxSF/SFxT, and T7, a graphical upgrade, and lots of side games. Thats my hope anyway, how would you all feel about it?

If any of you were playing Tekken since T2 or 3, you'd know thats how it pretty much went. T2, arcade T3 with timeskip. T3 console and TTT arcade was like T3.5 , then TTT for PS2 with graphics and roster upgrade.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2010)

pretty cool!!!


----------



## Helix (Sep 19, 2010)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> New announcement from Harada
> 
> Basically saying its Arcade only for 2011, but console will come later (probably a year)..T7 was announced to be in production earlier this year and will probably be ready in 2 years for arcade, 3 for console like their announcements have generally gone.
> 
> ...



You're not serious about the PS4 stuff, are you? 

The PS3 is going to be around for awhile, 2014-2015 at the earliest.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 19, 2010)

Helix said:


> You're not serious about the PS4 stuff, are you?
> 
> The PS3 is going to be around for awhile, 2014-2015 at the earliest.



Doubt it. Its been 6 years between each system launch pretty consistently. 

1994 PSX, 2000 PS2, 2006 PS3...that means 2012 PS4, and believe Xbox and nintendo will be pushing the envelope on that. Id imagine an announcement next year or at the start of 2012. And people said the same thing about PS2. Between 3d, processor speed, internet, everything tech is increasing at a fast rate.

And PS3 will be around for a while in terms of releasing games. But PS4 will sell for $$$ at the same time before they retire it.


----------



## ZE (Sep 19, 2010)

Wasn't expecting this. It's been a while since I last played a tekken game.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2010)

About time. I see Namco is taking a page from Capcom (I guess the team up inspired them to bring back this oldie but goodie).

Julia/Michelle. Make it happen Namco


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2010)

No way already another tekken coming out i havve a good feeling about this


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 26, 2010)

Hope Devil is back as a separate character and if you tag Kazuya he transforms and his lasers mess with the robots again. And Kaz needs the old alt T2 outfit with the metal boots and some more pimp suits like Gordon Gecko


----------



## Fireball (Nov 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STo3TH965hE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2010)

Fireball said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STo3TH965hE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



King + Armor King combos... Oh god yes. Lovin' that throw up to iSW.

I will never get Harada's kuma figurine. 

sadfrog.jpg


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't like Tekken 6 but this game looks like it could be a return to form


----------



## valerian (Nov 8, 2010)

Feels good seeing Paul and Law beating the crap out of Jin


----------



## Phunin (Nov 9, 2010)

Eww, never was much of a fan of Tekken Tag Tournament. Wonder if it will actually sell.


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Eww, never was much of a fan of Tekken Tag Tournament. Wonder if it will actually sell.



Most definitely it will. Tekken Tag Tournament is regarded as the best installment in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 10, 2010)

Tekken Tag is greatness. Jin + Jun is the best team ever.

TTT2 also presents a whole of new possibilities.

Who doesn't want to have Jun curbstomp Asuka?

Jun: In a subgenre populated by women who are overly sexualized and have ridiculously huge boobs, I was a symbol of purity and beauty. 

Asuka: Your point?

Jun: You're a ho who stole my moves. Now you die.

Also maybe they could do more with the old fan favorite theory of Jun = Unknown. Anybody remember Unknown? She was awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

I remember Unknown, I liked her alot.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2010)

Dat Unknown stage music


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been pretty hyped on Tekken 6 latley.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 11, 2010)

No walls TTT1 style pls


----------



## Yulwei (Nov 12, 2010)

It's already confirmed that there are are walls.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Tekken Tag is greatness. Jin + Jun is the best team ever.
> 
> TTT2 also presents a whole of new possibilities.
> 
> ...



I'd think they'd get along very well rather than duking it out. Jun dresses how she dresses but hasn't shown any disdain towards those who dress more revealingly so I doubt she'd care except as an aunt wanting her niece to look a bit more respectable which isn't really necessary since Asuka isn't dressed any worse than /as bad as some girls her age in Japan. 



> Also maybe they could do more with the old fan favorite theory of Jun = Unknown. Anybody remember Unknown? She was awesome.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 12, 2010)

1. Jun is a kind, peace-loving soul. That little scenario I wrote out is my own personal feelings.

2. Yes it will be non-canon. But alternate storylines can be interesting too.

I think Jun is in fact dead in continuity anyway. A lot of people speculate she is still alive because they "never found the body" but that's just stupid. I really hope Namco doesn't bring her back and say she never died in a future main storyline Tekken game.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 12, 2010)

well, harada said just recently that jun isn't confirmed dead

personally i don't see a reason to bring a her back but i have the feeling that she will return at least in _street fighter x tekken_ since they seem to go with the old school cast.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd like to get this but boring trailer


----------



## Fireball (Nov 12, 2010)

btw harada has just announced that none other than the _tekken tag tournament_ music director, akitaka tohyama will be the music composer for the upcoming _tekken tag tournament 2_!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsUdoTrWgyo[/YOUTUBE]

anyone?

=D


----------



## Helix (Nov 12, 2010)

Fireball said:


> btw harada has just announced that none other than the _tekken tag tournament_ music director, akitaka tohyama will be the music composer for the upcoming _tekken tag tournament 2_!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsUdoTrWgyo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTn9AUo13sI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

I also believe Jun is dead. But Namco has confirmed she is missing.


----------



## Fireball (Nov 12, 2010)

Helix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTn9AUo13sI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





no eye no ear no nose no mouth no body no mind no shape no shape


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 12, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a thread for this already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so utterly fantastic, words cannot express my joy.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 12, 2010)

Always loved the music in TTT. The soundtrack in T2 was always my favourite in the series due to nostalgia, but TTT has some really cool tracks. Xiaoyu's and Yoshimitsu's tracks in particular are hilarious.



Helix said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTn9AUo13sI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo_27pUHPr8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Fireball said:


> well, harada said just recently that jun isn't confirmed dead
> 
> personally i don't see a reason to bring a her back but i have the feeling that she will return at least in _street fighter x tekken_ since they seem to go with the old school cast.



Funny, I never knew any of those details about T3 before, that data for Jun and two original characters were in the arcade version. Kinda sucks that they didn't implement any of them, nor tried to do so in a later game. The salmon is understandable, but the mantis sounded pretty awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

I never really got into TTT because it was non-canon. But I am a tekken fan so I enjoyed it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 12, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I also believe Jun is dead. But Namco has confirmed she is missing.



That could just mean they don't want to burn any potential story ideas. If they have nothing else, they can always bring Jun back as long as they keep it ambiguous.

Hopefully they never run out of plot ideas so badly that they have to do this though.

And while TTT had nice music, I prefer the other games more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That could just mean they don't want to burn any potential story ideas. If they have nothing else, they can always bring Jun back as long as they keep it ambiguous.
> 
> Hopefully they never run out of plot ideas so badly that they have to do this though.
> 
> And while TTT had nice music, I prefer the other games more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 12, 2010)

Really, pretty much every track on Tekken 3's OST is awesome and any choice for #1 is a good one.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Really, pretty much every track on Tekken 3's OST is awesome and any choice for #1 is a good one.



Exactly. T3 would have to my favorite of the franchise.


----------



## Helix (Nov 12, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That could just mean they don't want to burn any potential story ideas. If they have nothing else, they can always bring Jun back as long as they keep it ambiguous.
> 
> Hopefully they never run out of plot ideas so badly that they have to do this though.
> 
> And while TTT had nice music, I prefer the other games more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 12, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Exactly. T3 would have to my favorite of the franchise.



It's mine as well.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see all the updated character designs.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjCZbnQyKIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 13, 2010)

Helix said:


> I think T2's Nina's theme was way better



I think in general T2's soundtrack stands out as the best to date. 

I had a lot of favourite ones, but a small personal favourite was Baek Do San's. 

It stood out for me because it fit his Taekwondo fighting style so well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 13, 2010)

It may just be my love for Jun but this is my fave Tekken 2 track.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_P0dQWnS3U[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:
Tekken Trivia.

Jun never loved Kazuya and he never loved her.


To be fair, I always thought this was obvious I never got why people said they were in love.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvHQF-Tmaig&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy shit Heihachi


----------



## Helix (Dec 24, 2010)

Summer 2011


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2010)

That trailer actually confused me a bit...


----------



## Sesha (Dec 24, 2010)

Young(er) Heihachi? Female luchadore?!


----------



## Helix (Dec 24, 2010)

The unknown character looks like Christie, and I bet she is.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

A young Heihaichi. Awesome.


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> EDIT:
> Tekken Trivia.
> 
> Jun never loved Kazuya and he never loved her.
> ...



Well, I was actually hoping for the love theory, it would of made Kazuya look less of a grade-A asshole. Seriously, going by what Harada just said where Kazuya would of killed Jun if she was a threat, Kazuya is evil, if not almost more evil than Heihachi. There is like nothing redeemable about him. Like father like son I guess.

Also, whos the main hero now of Tekken, considering Jin went all suicidal and bat-shit crazy in Tekken 6. I thought it was Lars...but, man I'm use to Jin goddammit. Jin was supposed to be the fucking chosen one, but I digress.




Young Heihachi FTW! Here's hoping for more older characters and shit.

TTT2 Wish List:
- Jun
- Angel
- Tekken 2 Devil
- Young Kazuya
- Kunimitsu
- Young Baek
- Young Wang Jinrei

And for the love of god please change up these costumes of the characters. They are getting old. They had the same shit on (sans Yoshimitsu) since Tekken 5. I want my Jin with the hoodie back! And Kimono Asuka!


----------



## Fireball (Dec 24, 2010)

jin is still the main guy. they were just pushing the lars thing to sell scenario campaign. doesn't really matter anyway since ttt2 won't have any plot relevance. and they are making hardly new default costumes because of the customization. 


somehow young heihachi reminds me of someone. where have i seen this face before? mmm...


----------



## Sesha (Dec 24, 2010)

Young Heihachi looks like Wolverine and Mr. Satan's love child.

And I'm pretty sure no one gives a shit about Lars except some shmucks at Namco, and fanfic writers who like to dream up wacky family scenarios for the Mishimas.



Helix said:


> The unknown character looks like Christie, and I bet she is.





Probably. But if they are altering Christie's moveset to make her more of a wrestler, and let Eddy be the token Capoeira fighter, I'm okay with her not being a new character. The mask looks pretty dumb, though. 
Or she's Christie's long-lost sister/cousin/clone whatever.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

Sesha said:


> *Young Heihachi looks like Wolverine and Mr. Satan's love child.*
> 
> And I'm pretty sure no one gives a shit about Lars except some shmucks at Namco, and fanfic writers who like to dream up wacky family scenarios for the Mishimas.
> 
> ...



This. I couldn't figure it out though.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 24, 2010)

Young heihachi looks awesome


----------



## Fireball (Dec 24, 2010)

looks like it's julia.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2010)

Heihachi?

WITH HAIR?

This game will be epic.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

Too epic.  
The Julia picture looks better.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 24, 2010)

Fireball said:


> looks like it's julia.



Wonder if it could be Michelle, since we're going back in time


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 24, 2010)

Could be.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 24, 2010)

could be michelle but julia seems to be the apparent choice. she has wrestling throws, the hair lenght is similar, the necklace and canonical she had business with king before in t5. someone noted the pinky fingers extends out, just like julia's does while in a neutral or block state. i hope her old style will remain somehow though, since she is one of my main characters and i find her fighting style pretty unique.


edit: another comparison shot.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 24, 2010)

Young Heihachi looks amazing. Also yeah, Lili is in the game!


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Young Heihachi looks amazing. Also yeah, *Lili is in the game!*


No shit. 

And I've completely forgotten about Michelle Chang's existance. Jun overshadowed her.

So with Young Heihachi...we should get a non-scarred up Kazuya and his Devil form. I'm tired of Jin's Devil form.


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder if they'll add Ogre.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 25, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I wonder if they'll add Ogre.




I don't think they wouldn't include him. He's one of the most interesting characters in Tekken.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder if they'll add True Ogre.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 25, 2010)

Young Jinpachi anyone?


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

Give me Devil Kazuya as well. 



God Movement said:


> I wonder if they'll add True Ogre.



That would be stupid.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 25, 2010)

not as stupid as characters like bob or alisa =P

also wut?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ls7Rxr7Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Dec 25, 2010)

Fireball said:


> not as stupid as characters like bob or alisa =P
> 
> also wut?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ls7Rxr7Zk[/YOUTUBE]



What... I was like how the heck is this Tekken-related?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2010)

Where the fuck is my Unknown?


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2010)

Fireball said:


> not as stupid as characters like bob or alisa =P
> 
> also wut?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ls7Rxr7Zk[/YOUTUBE]




Ok, if I ever get held hostage, I'm totally blaming the Mishima Zaibatsu. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Where the fuck is my Unknown?


What? 
Fuck that...where the hell is Jun? Isn't Unknown actually Jun or something?


----------



## Fireball (Dec 26, 2010)

she was supposed to be jun's sister but the idea was scrapped along making ttt. hence, why she always started with jun's fighting style. wouldn't mind if she became the end boss again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanted that plan to work out.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on which characters will return?

Given how they're altering Julia (if it indeed is her), Michelle is likely to return and take over much, if not all, of Julia's former gameplay. Kunimitsu,  Ogre, True Ogre and Devil/Angel will probably come back as well. Jun is inevitable, despite her similarities with Asuka, since nobody ever shuts up about her. Unknown's chances are decent, since she was the boss of the previous TTT.
Forest Law, Alex, Prototype Jack, Combot, and Dr. Boskonovitch are possible, but unlikely. Gon has almost no chance whatsoever, but I'd love to have him back.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> That would be stupid.



Not really.



Fireball said:


> not as stupid as characters like bob or alisa =P
> 
> also wut?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ls7Rxr7Zk[/YOUTUBE]



Too bad Bob is an awesome character. Agreed on Alisa, though.

Also lol. Saw it on another forum a couple days ago.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 28, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Gon has almost no chance whatsoever, but I'd love to have him back.



Apparently there is legal issues with Gon so they won't be bringing him back.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 29, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Apparently there is legal issues with Gon so they won't be bringing him back.



NOOOO Not Gon. I played Tekken 3 and 6, but I never finished Tekken 3 because I didn't unlock the doctor. I had no idea how to and broke my only controller because of frustration. I can't play to beat Tekken 3 anymore  

Anyway, I haven't played the first Tag Tournament, so I will be definitely buying this game.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I loved the first Tekken Tag Tournament.
Had a lot of unique characters.
Now I can't wait to play as Lili.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2010)

give me jun and i'll be happy


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

Give me both of the devils'.


----------



## Sesha (Dec 30, 2010)

Devil forever, Jun never.

Give me Gon and my soul is forever yours, Bamco.



Laxus said:


> Apparently there is legal issues with Gon so they won't be bringing him back.



They would have to renegotiate with his creator, which I doubt they would consider with this game, since they're probably hoping to put it out as fast and as cheaply as possible, so they can focus their resources on TxSF and that new SC I've heard rumors about. They didn't bother with him for TTT, and they certainly won't do it now either.

But still.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 31, 2010)

Sesha said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on which characters will return?
> 
> Given how they're altering Julia (if it indeed is her), Michelle is likely to return and take over much, if not all, of Julia's former gameplay. *Kunimitsu*,  Ogre, True Ogre and Devil/Angel will probably come back as well. Jun is inevitable, despite her similarities with Asuka, since nobody ever shuts up about her. Unknown's chances are decent, since she was the boss of the previous TTT.
> Forest Law, Alex, Prototype Jack, Combot, and Dr. Boskonovitch are possible, but unlikely. Gon has almost no chance whatsoever, but I'd love to have him back.



~Kunimitsu has been confirmed to not be in the Arcade version. She may appear on consoles though.
~Devil seems guaranteed and Angel if she appears will be a palette swap.
~Whether people want Jun or not she won't come back unless they can and are willing to differentiate her moveset from Asuka's. 
~ Combot is likely to be a palette swap for Mokujin. Dr B will probably be on the consoles


----------



## Fireball (Jan 12, 2011)

jinpachi confirmed and the lucha libre chick's name is supposedly "jaycee" 

aka 
*Spoiler*: __ 



j.c.


 aka 
*Spoiler*: __ 



julia chang 




scans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magoichi (Jan 12, 2011)

Fireball said:


> jinpachi confirmed



In human form I hope.


----------



## valerian (Jan 12, 2011)

Jinpachi


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Jinpachi was tough to beat in T5.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope Jinpachi has a decent moveset this time because he seemed kinda patchwork last time he was playable


----------



## Fireball (Jan 17, 2011)

seemed? he was completely broken


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn, those look sexy.

Asuka.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 17, 2011)

Fireball said:


> seemed? he was completely broken



Well clearly he needs to be balanced but his moveset seemed a lot smaller than other characters. Now that he's human they'll get rid of the hax moves and replace them with an actual moveset

Julia Chang's thighs revealed in all their glory and Asuka isn't looking too bad either


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

Damnit, I wanted Forrest Law.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 19, 2011)

Yoshimitsu's new costume for the game:


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2011)

I never been a fan of Yoshimitsu but he looks badass.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tekken 2 Yoshimitsu was and always will be my favorite Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 3, 2011)

A few new screenshots from Mr. Harada's Twitter account.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2011)

Ronin0510 said:


> Tekken 2 Yoshimitsu was and always will be my favorite Yoshimitsu.



This..

but he atleast looks better than tekken 6


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


>





Tachikoma said:


> Oh gawd





Tachikoma said:


> Tekken





Tachikoma said:


> Have mercy



                      .


----------



## Laxus (Feb 3, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> Have mercy



                     .


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2011)

Sexy tiem at my place


----------



## Fireball (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool, they are going to arrange previous stages.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 13, 2011)

The game will be first playable next week at AOU. Let's hope we get to see some videos.


----------



## Helix (Feb 13, 2011)

Fireball said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man... If I rich, I would buy so many of those cabinets.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 14, 2011)

Man, who are you telling!?


----------



## Fireball (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX9Kd1LlsB8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Ogre and Jun are up in this bitch!



*Spoiler*: __ 







EDIT: 

ok, so here are the updates so far.

- They're trying to make ghost battles against people from other countries possible (who cares)
- Will be a world wide release this summer (Arcade)
- Card system (called Bana passport), They said that 1 card can store 44 characters.
- I'm guessing this also means that the game will have 44 characters.
- Customizing looks really deep now, maybe universal (hope this is what it means)

- New tag system has two types of combos:
tag combos, where the characters leave the screen
tag assualt, where both chars stay on the screen

-something about Jaycee.. can't make out if she is julia or not.
-blurry char select screen

-some other crap


Info from andriasang


----------



## Helix (Feb 18, 2011)

Fireball said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX9Kd1LlsB8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ogre and Jun are up in this bitch!
> 
> ...



Damnit, they sure know how to make exciting trailers every time. This needs to come to consoles ASAP.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

Myjun


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Who cares about Ogre

He killed some Mexican dude and that's about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

Jun will be the one to steal the show i can already tell


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty much.

Jun is like massively popular. Everyone wants her back.

I also want her music back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

I also want her back, she's been my favorite character since T2 back when i was a kid 

That spot has been taken up with jin and xiaoyu, but jun is still there to be heard


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I'm sure if Jun was alive she'd give JinxXiayou her blessings.

I wanna see what new outfits they'll give her (Jun) in TTT2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

well from the one we saw, it keeps reminding me of Unknown for some reason, the symbol on it...its a lot different from her old pure white dress, much darker, as if she was corrupted by something while she was gone

She also managed to break Lili's analysis camera into pieces just by looking at it, just what has happened to this woman??


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Well she's always had spiritual powers.  She managed to beat up Devil while pregnant with Jin so I think she can break a camera.

And originally Unknown was meant to be a Kazama. That tattoo she had was a Kazama thing I think so it makes sense for Jun to have it too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

i figured it was the mark of the devil, since jin got that symbol in tekken 3 opening by the devil


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

That could be it too.

Who's to say really.

We gotta remember this is a non-canon game. They could do anything. There could be some superpowered Devil Jun form with her immense holy power corrupted and stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

that would be more awesome than words could measure, i guess harada will be the one calling the shots


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyone got their precious Jun back but I'm still waiting on Devil Kazuya.


----------



## valerian (Feb 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah Jun and Ogre 

Still waiting for Devil Kazuya though.

Would be pretty cool to see Unknown, Gon (Really doubt it) and Doctor Boskonovitch as secret characters, and have Combat as one of Mokujin's costumes.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, I was waiting for this a long time, it looks so epic, totally gonna buy it.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 18, 2011)

GAMEPLAY




it's now clear as day, that JayCee is Julia with her movelist and additional wrestling.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

We could tell, her necklace is the same as Julia's


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone explain why Heihachi is, like, half as old as he used to be?


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Devil Kazuya<Devil Jin. Deal with it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Can someone explain why Heihachi is, like, half as old as he used to be?



I didn't look at it but they're probably using his Tekken 1/2 design as an optional look for him.

He wasn't always old.




NeoKurama said:


> Devil Kazuya<Devil Jin. Deal with it.



Everyone should know this already.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't look at it but they're probably using his Tekken 1/2 design as an optional look for him.
> 
> He wasn't always old.
> 
> ...



Not exactly.  



*I'm making an official Tekken discussion thread. Come see, & talk about anything relating to Tekken!! *


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Devil Kazuya<Devil Jin. Deal with it.



I'm certainly not disputing that but since Tekken's all about dream matches I'd love to be able to play a Devil K/Devil J team. As far as the main storyline goes I'm happy for D. Kazuya to be relegated to cutscenes. Design wise D. Jin looks great but I won't say he's unquestionably superior till I see D. Kazuya in modern day graphics. The D. Jin we saw in his T5 ending was the best design I'd like to see that look again



Lyra said:


> Can someone explain why Heihachi is, like, half as old as he used to be?



From what I hear this is Heihachi after he's injected himself with the serum he's been seeking since T3. The Devil gene apparently prevents/cures hairloss

Any one think that Jun is going to be the boss or at least the sub boss since her and Ogre don't appear on the character select screen that's been revealed


----------



## Fireball (Feb 18, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Can someone explain why Heihachi is, like, half as old as he used to be?



There is no official explanation yet but I wager under the circumstances that it is not canonical and that Heihachi's old voice actor passed away, they wanted to grasp the opportunity and make him young again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> I'm certainly not disputing that but since Tekken's all about dream matches I'd love to be able to play a Devil K/Devil J team. As far as the main storyline goes I'm happy for D. Kazuya to be relegated to cutscenes. Design wise D. Jin looks great but I won't say he's unquestionably superior till I see D. Kazuya in modern day graphics. The D. Jin we saw in his T5 ending was the best design I'd like to see that look again




True, we haven't seen DK in better graphics, & epic ass tag team.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2011)

wow



I can't believe they brought back that song, remixed it and remixed the stage as well. Amazing...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2011)

That was the best stage theme in T5 and one of the best songs in the series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Jun pek

She's gonna be my main, Asuka just isn't the same. But they'd need to give one of them a new moveset, or else it's the same character, but would it be the same if Jun isn't Jun with her moves anymore?


----------



## Fireball (Feb 19, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they brought back that song, remixed it and remixed the stage as well. Amazing...



Yeah. I love the idea of fighting in the ruins you see in the background from Moonlit Wilderness.



The School Stage from TTT and Winter Palace from T5DR have returned as well. Harada is open for suggestions which other stages you want to see to return. Just go on his  and post.



also. dat tag throw Mishima style!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

New outfits you mean.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 19, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Oh Jun pek
> 
> She's gonna be my main, Asuka just isn't the same. But they'd need to give one of them a new moveset, or else it's the same character, but would it be the same if Jun isn't Jun with her moves anymore?



Considering the fact Asuka seems unchanged Jun is likely getting a whole new moveset or some sort of Anna/Nina type affair


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

It's all the same.


----------



## Helix (Feb 19, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they brought back that song, remixed it and remixed the stage as well. Amazing...



Very, very beautiful. But, this is the first time seeing that new mechanic with some aura around the character that somehow brings the body back up into the air. I thought the bound system was enough to make juggling easier but that is ridiculous.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyRoFLNS2Bw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread might as well be fused into the general Tekken thread or allowed to die since that thread seems to have stolen all of this threads functions


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 28, 2011)

Jin looks just like her.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Mar 25, 2011)

New Video with Devil Kazuya Transformation:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwgsqm3E5F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to see Jun again. pek


----------



## Fireball (Apr 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyK_eOxMQJA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tycdeKvv3_o&feature=player_embedded#at=174[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Jun!!


----------



## Judas (Apr 20, 2011)

When is this supposed to come out? 

Next year?


----------



## Helix (Apr 20, 2011)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> When is this supposed to come out?
> 
> Next year?



try this summer


----------



## Helix (Apr 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> try this summer



I believe that is just for arcades only... it might take a little while longer to hit consoles.


----------



## Sesha (Apr 20, 2011)

Apparently TTT2's development was delayed because of the earthquake and tsunami. Given the Tekken Team's history of slow arcade-to-console releases, next year is pretty likely. Also, wave Tekken x Street Fighter goodbye over the horizon.



Inuhanyou said:


> try this summer



Or not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Or not.



I was talking about arcade, which is true


----------



## VioNi (Apr 20, 2011)

Jun looks amazing!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

DK!? It's over for anybody who opposes me.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 21, 2011)

Jun seems somewhat different from Asuka but until I see them being played together I can't say whether the changes are enough to make them different characters


----------



## Magoichi (Apr 21, 2011)

Gut feeling, Jun's going to essentially be a 'palette swap' for Asuka.

Actually no, forget what I said. Namco can put in the effort, I know it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2011)

But Asuka is a palette swap for Jun


----------



## Sesha (Apr 21, 2011)

They play mostly the same, but they do have different moves, and some of their moves have different properties.

They will play differently. Every character does, since beginning with Tekken 4, they had a conscious decision to make sure each character plays differently, with different moves, combos, properties and so on. Just look at Armor King or Baek. With each new game Jun will feature in, she'll be more and more different from Asuka.



Inuhanyou said:


> I was talking about arcade, which is true



It was. Since it's been delayed.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 21, 2011)

Jun returning in the canon isn't set in stone* so whatever differences there are now are likely to be the only differences we'll ever see.

* barring her being one of the most used characters in the game


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45SvzRA69vY&feature=player_embedded#at=13[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Jun returning in the canon isn't set in stone* so whatever differences there are now are likely to be the only differences we'll ever see.
> 
> * barring her being one of the most used characters in the game



Jun isnt dead so her coming back isnt all that farfetched


----------



## Fireball (May 7, 2011)

edit: re-upload


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

Fireball said:


> edit: re-upload



OMFG IT'S A FLYING BEAR!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

He has his dumb kuma bear all the time


----------



## Laxus (May 8, 2011)

Did everyone see  the  True Ogre test video?


----------



## Sesha (May 8, 2011)

I've seen it, but I don't know if it's been posted here.



Inuhanyou said:


> He has his dumb kuma bear all the time



He's aping Yoshinori Ono.


----------



## Keollyn (May 8, 2011)

Fireball said:


> GAMEPLAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inuhanyou said:


> We could tell, her necklace is the same as Julia's



Sounds like a Julia. Fights like a Julia. It's a Julia 

Though I wonder why the disguise? I wonder if it's a superhero kind of thing and makes her top tier confirmed 

Henshin Julia, henshin!


----------



## Nightfall (May 8, 2011)

Needs regular Ogre as well. True Ogre has gone through too many makeovers already


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

New screenshots.


----------



## Helix (May 8, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Sounds like a Julia. Fights like a Julia. It's a Julia
> 
> Though I wonder why the disguise? I wonder if it's a superhero kind of thing and makes her top tier confirmed



Although it isn't sumo-wrestling, she wanted to take up a form of wrestling for her future husband.


----------



## Sesha (May 8, 2011)

But, King isn't a sumo wrestler.


----------



## Keollyn (May 8, 2011)

Helix said:


> Although it isn't sumo-wrestling, she wanted to take up a form of wrestling for her future husband.



Interesting. Just saw a glimpse of some of her additions. Intriguing to say the least.

Hope they're useful though. Gotta be Julia-empowered to the max when we tag up, eh Helix?



Sesha said:


> But, King isn't a sumo wrestler.



Oh you


----------



## Sesha (May 8, 2011)

Face it. No woman can hear those throaty, Mexican-accented Jaguar growls without their legs getting soaked.


----------



## Skater007 (May 9, 2011)

I wonder what the team ranking is all about.

Jun was killed by Ogre though, so Harada better come up with some good explanation about reviving her.


----------



## Fireball (May 9, 2011)

Well, TTT2 is non-canon. They can revive whoever the they want.


----------



## Kanali (May 9, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Well, TTT2 is non-canon. They can revive whoever the they want.



This. Its basically fanservice.


----------



## Sesha (May 9, 2011)

A better answer would be, who cares about Tekken's story? As long as Lars and Alisa ends up forgotten in a ditch, anything should go.


----------



## LeafCake (May 9, 2011)

Oo, I am definitely excited for this.


----------



## Fireball (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAWuKyb0bj0[/YOUTUBE]

First location test tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

Video isn't viewable in my country (US), but I have an alternative video from Harada's Facebook thingy...



Enjoy!


----------



## Helix (May 15, 2011)

Not bad. I wish they didn't recycle their older intro music though.


----------



## Yulwei (May 15, 2011)

Alright, could've done with more characters and a lot more action but it's decent


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Post one I can view from my PS3, please.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2011)

Helix said:


> Not bad. I wish they didn't recycle their older intro music though.



I'm really glad they did  TTT music is a staple and a lot of people were asking Harada to redo it for this game


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2011)

Too bad TTT games aren't canon. Jun needs to come back in canon.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 16, 2011)

Lol young Heihachi!!!




Should be pwning Antonio Banderas and Fei at the same time though standard. Heihachi is too boss to need a partner unless he's fighting Kazuya or Jin or someone.


----------



## Fireball (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hcRwvfO49M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (May 16, 2011)

I regret trading in my Tekken 6 because watching that made me really want play some Tekken. Ogre looks nice but unwieldy as does Jinpachi. The people who stood out in that video where King, Armour King, Yoshimitsu and Lili.


----------



## AlmightyPain (May 16, 2011)

A new Tekken game? Sweet!


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

I wish this felt a lot less like Tekken 6. Getting rid of the Rage system would have been a good start.



Helix said:


> Not bad. I wish they didn't recycle their older intro music though.



Boooo

But seriously, I love that they did it. TTT is a kind of celebration of the history of the series, and the original game was the first game I owned on the PS2. It was a great nostalgic trip back.

What would be even better though is if they used the intro music from Tekken 2. But a man can dream.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Any release date info?


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

November, or maybe December, for Arcade. Unless something happens. The console version is anybody's guess.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

Even arcade versions are to far away.


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

Blame the earthquake.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 16, 2011)

Isn't it coming out this summer in the arcade?


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

Sadly, no. It got delayed since their offices were trashed by the earthquake, and the aftershakes prevented them from working.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 16, 2011)

I forgot about them earthquakes & tsunamis.


----------



## Fireball (May 16, 2011)

Movement is supposedly like TTT/DR with bigger backdash again. Generally it looks pretty smooth so far. From what I've seen no more string hits on the wall after juggles and netsu has taken the place for rage.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25wPhPi3cVo[/YOUTUBE]

Tekken is on a boat friend!


----------



## Helix (May 17, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Movement is supposedly like TTT/DR with bigger backdash again. Generally it looks pretty smooth so far. From what I've seen no more string hits on the wall after juggles and netsu has taken the place for rage.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25wPhPi3cVo[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I'm really liking these new stages so far. They were really lacking some good ones in Tekken 6.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Ishamael (May 17, 2011)

Helix said:


> I'm really liking these new stages so far. They were really lacking some good ones in Tekken 6.


They were to dark for the most part and I didn't care for the urban environments. The sheep pasture along with the infinite snow stage were my favorites. 

I'm extremely happy with the stages so far, bright and appealing to the eye. 

Haven't followed the changes made to characters to much so far, is there any character drastically different from T6?

Oh and whose everyone maining? I'm going with Lili (by far my favorite in the game, they should just let me play her in every fighting game) and Jin (if I can dress him as Jotaro from JJBA like in T6).


----------



## Sesha (May 17, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> They were to dark for the most part and I didn't care for the urban environments. The sheep pasture along with the infinite snow stage were my favorites.
> 
> I'm extremely happy with the stages so far, bright and appealing to the eye.
> 
> ...



They should really bring back the sheep stage. Not to mention, I wouldn't mind seeing stages from previous games remade (especially King's and Jin's from T3, and Yoshimitsu's and Kazuya's from T2), but it's not important.

Julia has changed the most, as she's become a wrestler, she has a lot of 
new moves and will probably play more differently than before. True Ogre and Jun will probably gain a lot of new moves as well.

I always main King and Yoshimitsu, but there's so many characters in Tekken I use a lot, so I'll play with the same people I do the most in every game: King, Armor King, Kazuya, Heihachi, Yoshimitsu and Bryan. I'll try to use True Ogre, Julia and Bob a lot more as well.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

Or Forrest's stage from T3 with the music.


----------



## Fireball (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcVWzOWthrA[/YOUTUBE]

I came buckets. Dat _Tekken 3_ Jin Kazama Theme Remix.

Edit: clearer video


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

I miss them times. Plaing T3 on my PS1.


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

My prayers (well, one) were answered before I even put my hands together. That's awesome. Here's hoping for more. (T2 Kazuya, Yoshimitsu or Heihachi stage, gogogo!).

Tekken 3 was good times. Wish they'd stuck with that direction instead of all the goofy revivals and back-pedalling the series went through, enjoyable as they were.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2011)

Tekken 3 is still my favorite game of the series. pek


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

Hard for me to say which is my favourite, either 2 or 3. I guess Tekken 2, mostly due to nostalgia, but I recognize that 3 is the better game and easily stands above the rest.


----------



## cnorwood (May 19, 2011)

tekken 5 is the best tekken, even tho i dont play it anymore (main marshall law and he is too diffrent from 5-6) it easily is on par with tekken tag tourament and even surpasses it in gameplay(character wise, tagging in and out is still fun). i've bought every version of tekken 5 the one on ps2, ps3 and psp


----------



## Masurao (May 19, 2011)

They better bring back Jun's theme.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFkoJlBgUCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

No one's posted here for awhile.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2011)

wait till tekken vengeance comes out


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

13 pages!


----------



## Helix (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireball said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFkoJlBgUCY[/YOUTUBE]



Liking the Law and Paul special so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Fireball said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFkoJlBgUCY[/YOUTUBE]



german fucking suplex.. dat armor king


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Best wrestler ever.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Helix (Jul 23, 2011)

Already had Tekken Hybrid pre-ordered, so this is just icing on the cake. I hope there won't be that big of a limited character selection, but it is to be expected for a "demo."

Was there any info if TTT1 HD will be online?


----------



## Kanali (Jul 24, 2011)

The debut trailer at E3 included a PSN icon so probably.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> Was there any info if TTT1 HD will be online?



Harada said in the E3 interview that it won't.


New trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP9ZLNhEOc0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

DEM DEVIL


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

That Jin.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 24, 2011)

Jin looks great.


----------



## Helix (Jul 24, 2011)

Fireball said:


> Harada said in the E3 interview that it won't.
> 
> 
> New trailer
> ...



D'aaaw, oh well. Still worth getting anyway. 

Pretty nice box cover.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

I was saying the same.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

Helix said:


> D'aaaw, oh well. Still worth getting anyway.
> 
> Pretty nice box cover.


I knew getting a Ps3 was a good idea


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I knew getting a Ps3 was a good idea



You, sir, is on that real.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> You, sir, is on that real.


Hell yea Tekkens feels best on the PS3 anyway


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Hell yea Tekkens feels best on the PS3 anyway



First time playing T6 at the mall, I was like, "Cool. Nice graphics, gameplay & looks.

But, when I got it for X-mas, I changed my mid and thought, "fuck what I said about the 360."


----------



## Death Certificate (May 18, 2012)

*Images of Kunimitsu, Angel and Ogre*


----------



## Yulwei (May 18, 2012)

Search Engine is very lacklustre.  I couldn't find this thread anywhere.  As to the reveals I must say I'm happy.  Harada implied there'd be palette swaps in the game so there's a good chance these 3 might just be Yoshimitsu/Taki, True Ogre and Devil reskinned with maybe slightly different properties due to different dimensions.  I have no issue with that but I expect them to have separate slots like Panda/Kuma and Eddie/Christie


----------



## Death Certificate (May 18, 2012)

Tekken tag was the first tekken game I owned, definitely gonna buy this one as well.


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Search Engine is very lacklustre.  I couldn't find this thread anywhere.  As to the reveals I must say I'm happy.  Harada implied there'd be palette swaps in the game so there's a good chance these 3 might just be Yoshimitsu/Taki, True Ogre and Devil reskinned with maybe slightly different properties due to different dimensions.  I have no issue with that but I expect them to have separate slots like Panda/Kuma and Eddie/Christie



Devil Kazuya probably has a seperate slot now and Angel is his palatte swap.

But Ogre and Kuni don't really make much sense as palette swaps for True Ogre and Yoshimitsu, (Ogre having a different body structure and Kuni from the looks of it has no swords.) so I'm going to bet that they'll most likely have unique movesets and everyone else will just be palette swaps (Michelle = Jaycee, Forrest = Marshall, Alex = Roger Jr, Prototype Jack = Jack 6)

But still this is pretty awesome.


----------



## cnorwood (May 18, 2012)

angel probably going to be her own character tekken is good at making characters who are identical into completely different characters look at devil jin, he changed into a tekken tag jin clone with lazer moves into his own mishima


----------



## Laxus (May 19, 2012)

Aw shit, original Ogre coming at you.


----------



## Yulwei (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if this means that Devil will exist as a separate character rather than simply being a part of Kazuya's moveset


----------



## Yulwei (May 21, 2012)

Gameplay for the DLC characters and Michelle confirmed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7rj5-sP1xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

I'll do anything to get those characters first, i'll end up pre-odering by default 

I gotta say, this is a smart move by harada. If people want their favorite characters back early, they have to preorder. Otherwise they will come at a later date but still free 

Its giving people incentive without being greedy


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

Why not just put it in the game to begin with?


----------



## creative (May 21, 2012)

I'm more hyped for Tekken tag HD remix. been playing alot of PS3 HD shit like splinter cell lately.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

^ Tekken tag HD is already out 



Krory said:


> Why not just put it in the game to begin with?



Retailer concessions. These kinds of deals bring up pre orders, and that's good for stores like Gamestop who are guaranteed a slice of the profits. Harada had to reconcile that with his own philosophy of giving the customer everything they want.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

Except he didn't have to reconcile.

And I'm going to be under the impression that the fact that even in the future it'll be a free DLC, it provides LESS incentive to pre-order the game. Few people already pre-order just for a free PAID DLC.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if Unknown is in.


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2012)

Wasn't there this huge thing where Harada went on record saying there'd be no DLC characters in Tekken games, _ever_?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

^ That is completely false and misinterpreting what he said. He said there would never be any paid DLC characters. He said that the only paid DLC content would be meaningless items like accessories and different costume unlocks for very cheap.

He never said anything about DLC in general, and i can bring up his words quote by quote.



Krory said:


> Except he didn't have to reconcile.
> 
> And I'm going to be under the impression that the fact that even in the future it'll be a free DLC, it provides LESS incentive to pre-order the game. Few people already pre-order just for a free PAID DLC.



That's why i said he reconciled his own philosophies.  The retail chains wanted something, _something_. He wasn't willing to slice off part of the game behind a price point as a majority of games are prone to do this days. So this was the best solution he could come up with. 

Give it to the pre order people first, then give it to everyone else later.


----------



## valerian (May 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Wasn't there this huge thing where Harada went on record saying there'd be no DLC characters in Tekken games, _ever_?



Nope, he just said he wouldn't make characters paid DLC.


----------



## Yulwei (May 22, 2012)

X-box huge cgi render of Michelle open at your peril



I like short shorts


----------



## ~riku~ (May 30, 2012)

i played it (on the arcade) in the MCM expo! were any of you there? i played in the tournament :'D

also, pre-ordered special edition!


----------



## lo0p (May 31, 2012)

Was going to get this on day one anyways, might as well pre-order from Gamestop and get all the DLC characters.  Can't wait until September!


----------



## Fireball (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg-jnLTC_NE[/YOUTUBE]

wat



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1-usTqP0Vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm alright with the Snoop Dogg stage and I wouldn't be opposed to him becoming a proper character either

Kunimitsu didn't seem that interesting when used by that player.  Unlike Angel in the video below

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKWpvnlxOGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ra (Jun 9, 2012)

NF you guys know nothing of Tekken.

I suggest you watch closely NF noobs. Especially when knee come in at 8:30.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fTK1s0nA_4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jun 10, 2012)

Tekken and Snoop, had no idea the Japanese knew who he was.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2012)

Know what the best part of Tekken Tag Tournament was?

[sp]Bowling[/sp]


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 26, 2012)

my friend (who works for namco) is meeting harada in a couple of days! he's going to be in england :3


----------



## lo0p (Jun 29, 2012)

Tell your friend to ask Harada to bring back all the original voice actors.  Don't worry if he says no or seems upset, just keep on bugging him about it.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 29, 2012)

lo0p said:


> Tell your friend to ask Harada to bring back all the original voice actors.  Don't worry if he says no or seems upset, just keep on bugging him about it.



Hahahahaha


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 2, 2012)

lo0p said:


> Tell your friend to ask Harada to bring back all the original voice actors.  Don't worry if he says no or seems upset, just keep on bugging him about it.



i take it you've read harada's raging tweet looool


he's interviewing harada right now...also harada also played him in tekken and won


----------



## Fireball (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99KwQYlpZMc&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 3, 2012)

Fireball said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99KwQYlpZMc&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 3, 2012)

Tekken really knows how to create hype.  I know I'm ridiculously bad at this game and struggle against CPU opponents on Medium but I still want to buy it.  Hopefully Fight Lab is all it's hyped up to be and I can become at least a beginner to intermediate level fighter.  

From what little I've seen this game is not going to be particularly plot heavy and the endings are going to be as gag filled as ever but this time they'll give some indication of how characters relate to each other.  Here's hoping for Steve/Nina and Jin/Xiaoyu action


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDIC2eWIc1U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA2a30biULk#t=1h18m40s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 6, 2012)

Forrest law is fucking back, day 1 purchase


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2012)

This Game


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 6, 2012)

definitely going to use f.law/m.law team


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 7, 2012)

Man and I was thinking of maining a mishima team, gotta fuck wit the laws. Unless Forrest is ass.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 8, 2012)

That Mishima/Kazama family dinner is going to turn out so well.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> That Mishima/Kazama family dinner is going to turn out so well.



It should of included Jinpachi and Lee.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLihaDuyMFs[/YOUTUBE]

I NEED THIS


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 14, 2012)

A Sexy Tekken Tag 2 Trailer + upcomming Bikini DLC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJZQ6icEMjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 14, 2012)

Over 100 swimsuit costumes


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 14, 2012)

Over a 100 swimsuits that'd work out as about about 2 bikini's for each character.  I can't say I'm looking forward to seeing Heihachi's diaper again or the guys in swimwear


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't wait to get this game, matter of fact, might do a giveaway on my Youtube channel.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2012)

^Shameless plug?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Shameless plug?



>2,130 Posts

Nope. 

And 3 posts in the thread before this one and the other one so, nope..I don't think so.

On Topic: I kind of lol'd at Snoop Dogg being in, and specially his interview when he said he's been playing Tekken since the 80's or something.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> >2,130 Posts
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...



huh? 

Something not right here. Tekken was released in 94.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> huh?
> 
> Something not right here. Tekken was released in 94.



Exactly. That's why it was funny.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 15, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> >2,130 Posts
> 
> Nope.
> 
> And 3 posts in the thread before this one and the other one so, nope..I don't think so..



*Looks at signature*

Whatever you say....pal.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *Looks at signature*
> 
> Whatever you say....pal.



"When somebody posts a *single message* on a message board advertising a product or website."

2,134 posts doesn't seem like a single post to me.

So sure, whatever I say.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 16, 2012)

Damn all those trailers, this Tekken is getting a huge marketing campaign 
it seems, anyways here the new trailer : It's Summer Time (Bikini Action)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBRBN4GSQvc[/YOUTUBE]

Dat scene at the end between Nina and Anna


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2012)

If we can use them with Bikins then...pek


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2012)

WTF. I just noticed they're showing off new DLCs included for pre-orders each month. Whats next? Pre-order now to unlock online vs. mode?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 17, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WTF. I just noticed they're showing off new DLCs included for pre-orders each month. Whats next? Pre-order now to unlock online vs. mode?



^retard


----------



## basa (Jul 17, 2012)

I assume so but it seems unlikely that Michelle, Alex, P. Jack, Com bot and Jun will come back as anything but palette swaps.the information about taken tag tournament on internet and when i saw this information than i am very happy.because i am very interested in this game on computer.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 17, 2012)

After watching that trailer I realised that Anna has no ass worth talking about which is odd considering how her render seems to be packing much back


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 17, 2012)

>guys swimsuit DLC


----------



## basa (Jul 21, 2012)

basa said:


> I assume so but it seems unlikely that Michelle, Alex, P. Jack, Com bot and Jun will come back as anything but palette swaps.the information about taken tag tournament on internet and when i saw this information than i am very happy.because i am very interested in this game on computer.



any idea


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI9I9eVLz90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 30, 2012)

Jun a palette swap? Someone surely hasn't been keeping up.

Anyway, been meaning to ask. Can 2 human players play on the same team?


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes it's called pair play


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 30, 2012)

Great. Now to find my brother by that time.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 3, 2012)

Jiyeon breaks silence


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI9I9eVLz90[/YOUTUBE]



this game looks better and better


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 5, 2012)

Finall I can play Tekken while knowing what I'm doing and get money for customisations along the wsy


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 8, 2012)

basa said:


> I assume so but it seems unlikely that Michelle, Alex, P. Jack, Com bot and Jun will come back as anything but palette swaps.the information about taken tag tournament on internet and when i saw this information than i am very happy.because i am very interested in this game on computer.



All of them have their own slots. Harada did this so that players could still have a team of their favourite without the need to learn a whole new character.

I got to play Angel recently. Another Mishima  She's basically just EWGF reliant.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVEQoYjFuCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 14, 2012)

Mutsumi Inomata (Tales of ...)
Julia Chang






Ito Oogure (Air Gear)
Anna Williams







They are ALL INCLUDED N THE GAME, NOT DLC.
Source:


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 14, 2012)

*Tekken Tag Tournament 2: Mangaka Collaborations Announced*

Katsuya Terada (Blood: The Last Vampire)
Kunimitsu:







Ryouji Minagawa (Spriggan)
Miguel Caballero Rojo







Simon Bisley (Heavy Metal 2000)
Heihachi Mishima


----------



## ovanz (Aug 14, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVEQoYjFuCw[/YOUTUBE]



Cool trailer, lol at Jinpachi in a cab. Angel vs True ogre = win.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Keollyn (Aug 14, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Mutsumi Inomata (Tales of ...)
> Julia Chang
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not an Anna fan, but...

DAT OUTFIT 

Also nice to see my Julia in an interesting attire. Customization is looking pretty sweet in this game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been hoping for a future like that in a fighting game for ages now. Harada-San better be ready to shut up and take my money.


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2012)

*DAT ASUKA* 

I'm quite hyped for this game. I just recently got back into Tekken 6 and I'm even better than I was a year ago :S I wish my connection was good so I can play online properly for the first time ever


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 16, 2012)

netcode in 6 is shite, be better off with TTT2


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> netcode in 6 is shite, be better off with TTT2



Better online gameplay in TTT2?

I think I'm gonna nerdgasm


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, SC5's netcode is gonna be in TTT2, so that makes it greater


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 23, 2012)

Unknown is playable. Now people can go back to complaining about how they think she is broken now.



Also them alt costumes......Alisa looks like some Evangelion reject, Heihachi looks like some wannabe Kraven the Hunter bitch, lol Anna and the only thing I can think of when I see Miguel's is ANDALE ANDALE ARIBA ARIBA RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *mariachi music*.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 23, 2012)

Is she gonna transform into jun ala kazuya/jin and devil/devil jin?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is she gonna transform into jun ala kazuya/jin and devil/devil jin?


Could be. It's a huge possibility.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 23, 2012)

Lorrie447 said:


> so i am guessing it will have every character to this point of the series like the original one?



Nope, cause original king aint in there, dr bosconovitch aint in there, gon aint in there


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nope, cause original king aint in there,


 Can't be in anyway..... 





Inuhanyou said:


> dr bosconovitch aint in there,


Yeah I'll miss him. 





Inuhanyou said:


> gon aint in there


Right's issues since Gon was a guest character.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 30, 2012)

Aside from Dr B there's really no one else who needs to be in and I could live without him


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDPhN_Fy8I&list=UUbu2SsF-Or3Rsn3NxqODImw&index=25&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wGMnAS7AJ0&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkSc6U2xjis&list=UUbu2SsF-Or3Rsn3NxqODImw&index=23&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gig7MBg-jjY&list=UUbu2SsF-Or3Rsn3NxqODImw&index=10&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

Michelle got the lunge punch? Julia & Michelle imminent!


----------



## PrimalRage (Sep 2, 2012)

Chaaaangs! Ah, so there is a TT2 thread here. Cool.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 4, 2012)

Countdown begins! T-minus 7!


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 5, 2012)

There's already a famitsu review for 39/40, but those ones are worth shit anyway.
franklin marshall


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah I don't really take anything Famitsu review seriously anymore. But I do believe this game has no way of being weaker than T6, and it did well review wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

This game is gonna be great end of.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 5, 2012)

i might main forest instead of marshall


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 7, 2012)

So glad this weekend is going to blaze by. My controller isn't ready


----------



## Kishido (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome but the character select is still uneven... We need one character more


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 10, 2012)

At least is free


----------



## Kishido (Sep 10, 2012)

As stupid as it is that they are seperated... my Violet/Lee tag will own hard


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 10, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day.  Let's do this.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 10, 2012)

Best fighting game ever.

I forgot to preorder, so no DLC characters for me for awhile.  Kunimitsu and True Ogre.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 10, 2012)

i dont have enough money to buy it at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

local store already has it.. but i am gonna wait for tomorrow morning..


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 10, 2012)

Just got my copy HYPE!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 10, 2012)

My pants are ready for this amazing game.

I already created my playlist for Tekken Tunes as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, I HAVE TO WAIT TILL THURSDAY


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 10, 2012)

See you all in 24 hours (except for inuhanyou  )


----------



## Fireball (Sep 11, 2012)

Anna just called me. She wants a 1 on 1.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> See you all in 24 hours (except for inuhanyou  )



Hey, you........shut up


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 11, 2012)

So I got my game but I can't play it until I get home.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought the game didn't come out until December.  Well I better get ready to get it on Friday XD.

Lee and...er...other.  Maybe I'll finally learn to use Raven.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 11, 2012)

College is torture right now, I have my copy back at home but I still have one more class


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope once they see how the online functionality handles, they add pair play with online users.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got the game with the codes and all.  It was a pain redeeming them, but it's worth it for the extra characters.

Now to play some offline matches.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 12, 2012)

So how is the netcode for this game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Soul Calibur 5 level. aka pretty good


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like I still need work with this new Julia. Started off 1-4 with her, but as soon as I played Michelle, I went 10-0.

Otherwise, I've been playing alot of non-ranks trying to find new tags. I want to use Hwoarang again, and add Angel and Anna to the mix.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2012)

need a partner for my epic king


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2012)

...so I have to pay for online data and characters who appear in the opening.  I guess that's to be expected nowadays.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 13, 2012)

I played this shit yesterday. When i can afford it im going to do a forest marshall team.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 14, 2012)

Heres the gameplay for the new characters, lol at Dr.B and dat Miharu 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JpHepOinCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally got the game 

Graphics and IQ are improved from T6, everything looks very shiny and not anywhere near as plasticy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

probably the most good looking fighting game yet..

>still to play Persona4Arena


----------



## Roman (Sep 14, 2012)

I played this for the first time today. Graphics are looking a million times better compared to Tekken 6! I really dig the new maps as well! I will finish Sleeping Dogs and master Alisa before actually buying it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

2D games are pretty much different aesthetically


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 14, 2012)

how is the netcode? if it's dece I might pick it up


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

its about the same as SC5. so way better than T6


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 15, 2012)

This is he first Tekken i play seriously.

So for Asuka seems to click the best for me and Jun because she's similar.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 15, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> ...so I have to pay for online data and characters who appear in the opening.  I guess that's to be expected nowadays.



 All the characters are free, they'll just come out later for people who didn't preorder the game. It sounds fair. And you get the online pass when you buy the game.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 16, 2012)

amazing game, gotta practice more, keep trying to play tekken 6.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Palette swap lol


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 16, 2012)

Adelia473 said:


> I assume so but it seems unlikely that Michelle, Alex, P. Jack, Combot and Jun will come back as anything but palette swaps



haha i see you dont play tekken.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 18, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> All the characters are free, they'll just come out later for people who didn't preorder the game. It sounds fair. And you get the online pass when you buy the game.



I'm such a fool.  I preordered the game and thought I didn't get the bonuses.  Almost a week later I actually read the manual and the codes fall out of it :S


----------



## Kishido (Sep 20, 2012)

MAJOR WARNING

Don't equip Combot with DLC character moves! It can break your save data on both consoles!!!

Happened with me and other people already! It is a sticky here

link


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to TTT2 and I have played 169 matches, both Arcade and Ghost Battles! trying to unlock more items for the characters, but since I don't have so many items yet my question is! Will I be able to customize my characters to look like in their previous forms/outfits! Examples; Kazuya from T2 with his dark violet suit with an orange scarf and Jins T4 outfit with his Karate Gi (vest-type) and his hooded outfit?!

I couldn't see them in the "Buy Item" so I was wondering if we are able to unlock them later in the game by playing Ghost Battles ?! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Helix (Sep 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> MAJOR WARNING
> 
> Don't equip Combot with DLC character moves! It can break your save data on both consoles!!!
> 
> ...



Good thing I don't care about Combot.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 22, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Hi, I'm new to TTT2 and I have played 169 matches, both Arcade and Ghost Battles! trying to unlock more items for the characters, but since I don't have so many items yet my question is! Will I be able to customize my characters to look like in their previous forms/outfits! Examples; Kazuya from T2 with his dark violet suit with an orange scarf and Jins T4 outfit with his Karate Gi (vest-type) and his hooded outfit?!
> 
> I couldn't see them in the "Buy Item" so I was wondering if we are able to unlock them later in the game by playing Ghost Battles ?!
> 
> Thanks in advance


They'll probably be available later on down the line as DLC.


----------



## Helix (Sep 23, 2012)

I have Kazuya's violet tuxedo. I don't know about Jin's T4 outfit though.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 23, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> They'll probably be available later on down the line as DLC.


I hope so and I hope that they will be free as they promised that they won't charge for DLC 



Helix said:


> I have Kazuya's violet tuxedo. I don't know about Jin's T4 outfit though.


Yeah, I found out that you can unlock Kazuyas tuxedo by playing as him in Ghost Battles  But Jins Character-SPECIFIC Item you can win is his Armor from T6 named Armored Top and Armored Bottom :/

I hope they give us more DLC content for the customization


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2012)

so, ghost battle unlocks

I specifically go for the golden opponents ofc, just a question though. The items you unlock, are they related to your opponents? Or is it random?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 23, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> so, ghost battle unlocks
> 
> I specifically go for the golden opponents ofc, just a question though. The items you unlock, are they related to your opponents? Or is it random?



Yeah, Ghost Battles > Gold Opponents > Character specific items or random/opponent releated items(?)  About your question, I'm not sure but I unlocked hammer item on the head for Kazuya after beating a Kazuya with this hammer on his head so possible!


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2012)

i just want jins tekken 4 outfit


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 23, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> i just want jins tekken 4 outfit



The hoodie or the black & white karate gi ?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 23, 2012)

I love that song in your sig from TTT, along with the one that plays during the menu online.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 23, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I love that song in your sig from TTT, along with the one that plays during the menu online.



Sometimes I go to the customization mode just to listen to that song. Although as far as I know, Tekken always has a nice soundtrack.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> The hoodie or the black & white karate gi ?



I want both ;P


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> The hoodie or the black & white karate gi ?



Both, they were way better than his red flame pants.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 23, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hope so and I hope that they will be free as they promised that they won't charge for DLC


Correction, they said they would not charge for DLC characters (and probably stages too).  Customizations, additional music and soundtracks, etc. are not essential to the core game, so Harada sees no problem with charging for those.  Essential things like characters and stages however he will not charge for.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 23, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I love that song in your sig from TTT, along with the one that plays during the menu online.


Same.  Hell, I even put it in my playlist.  I have to check out the online mode to see how that song sounds.


Death Certificate said:


> Sometimes I go to the customization mode just to listen to that song. Although as far as I know, Tekken always has a nice soundtrack.



That they do.  Tekken 1 and 2 were decent enough, but not too special (besides Yoshimitsu's Tekken 2 arranged in 2 and Kazuya's original last boss song).  However, once Tekken 3 came out they went nuts with making such great soundtracks.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a nice song, you'll like it. In fact, I'm going online now just to hear it.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 24, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> That they do.  Tekken 1 and 2 were decent enough, but not too special (besides Yoshimitsu's Tekken 2 arranged in 2 and Kazuya's original last boss song).



I thought Jun's "Morning Field", Tekken 1's Stadium/Bruce's "Hit Out", and Tekken 1's Fiji( which got brought back in TTT2)  themes  were good. Gotta love Paul's T2 theme too.

IMO Tekken 2 also has the best Op theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJDN7JxWO90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2012)

tekken 2 was my first tekken. I thought its soundtrack was very epic. Tekken 3, Tag, 5 and DR all had excellent soundtracks too along with TTT2 of course. I thought 6 tunes were crap, and 4 had a few good songs but not many


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 24, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Both, they were way better than his red flame pants.





LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want both ;P



I thought I was only one prefers those costumes to his original flame pants.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody else LOVING Kazuya+Marduk?  They might sound weird but it works pretty well


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice to see I can just stick with Tekken 6.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 24, 2012)

I love kicking Kazuya/Marduk ass, yes.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 24, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Nice to see I can just stick with Tekken 6.


I dont get it....


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm still experimenting since I just found out this game existed recently and purchased it even more recently. Right now I'm trying out Bryan & Alicia, but I might replace her with Julia.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

I want to work in Hwoarang and Angel. Or maybe even Hwoarang and Anna. As long as I finally bring back Hwoarang.


----------



## little nin (Sep 25, 2012)

Been trying Forest Law x Feng / Baek / Hwoarang to work. I lost my skills with Feng


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

Been a fan of Tekken since the first game in the series.  The "Tag" components of the series is similar to a Dream Match from KOF.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 25, 2012)

That it is, but the KoF dream matches are fun aren't they?  At least I like them.

Either way, TTT2 has its issues, but it's still a solid game imho, and supports one on one matches as well for anyone who doesn't want to deal with the tag aspect.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> That it is, but the KoF dream matches are fun aren't they?  At least I like them.




​
That's for deleting the sXe Savior. 





Chamcham Trigger said:


> Either way, TTT2 has its issues, but it's still a solid game imho, and supports one on one matches as well for anyone who doesn't want to deal with the tag aspect.



But does it show any "growth" from the mechanics of Tekken 6 which is still the best game since T3.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> ​
> That's for deleting the sXe Savior.



I'm guessing you're not a fan of the dream match games :S



> But does it show any "growth" from the mechanics of Tekken 6 which is still the best game since T3.



That's definitely a good point.  I can't say yes myself, but I haven't really gotten that deep into the mechanics.  From what I can tell so far, other then some balance changes (unrelated to mechanics), and tweaks to the way rage works for tag mode, there haven't been any really big changes that I have noticed.  I will say that they added a lot to the tag mechanics for better or for worse (it's a little annoying sometimes to be honest).


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I'm guessing you're not a fan of the dream match games :S



You dissed the Second City Saint so I had to return the favor.  But seriously I'm totally gay for KOF. I mean like, DMC5 fanboy gay for the series so whether it's the Dream Matches, Maximum Impact games, or the rpg that never came over here I'm normally all over that shit. 





Chamcham Trigger said:


> That's definitely a good point.  I can't say yes myself, but I haven't really gotten that deep into the mechanics.  From what I can tell so far, other then some balance changes (unrelated to mechanics), and tweaks to the way rage works for tag mode, there haven't been any really big changes that I have noticed.  I will say that they added a lot to the tag mechanics for better or for worse (it's a little annoying sometimes to be honest).



And that's my major focus. Huge Tekken fan and a fan of fighting games in general but I need growth. It's true a lot of cats buy any game that comes out but I'd like to see a series make progress. Namco has fucked me over with SCIV and SCV this generation alone. Tekken 6 however was imo the best game since T3. So unless TTT2 does something earthshaking I don't see any reason I'd choose this over DOA5.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> You dissed the Second City Saint so I had to return the favor.  But seriously I'm totally gay for KOF. I mean like, DMC5 fanboy gay for the series so whether it's the Dream Matches, Maximum Impact games, or the rpg that never came over here I'm normally all over that shit.



Again sorry about that.  I'll take my lumps for it.  I actually didn't know about the RPG.  I know about the XBLA shmup (shmups being my first love), but this one went right over my head.  





> And that's my major focus. Huge Tekken fan and a fan of fighting games in general but I need growth. It's true a lot of cats buy any game that comes out but I'd like to see a series make progress. Namco has fucked me over with SCIV and SCV this generation alone. Tekken 6 however was imo the best game since T3. So unless TTT2 does something earthshaking I don't see any reason I'd choose this over DOA5.



I agree with this entirely (Also a huge fighting game fan, though I admit to having a slight favoritism towards 2D).  SC4 and 5 disappointed the hell out of me, and if they come out with 6, I'm going to wait months before I get it.  I also agree with what you said about Tekken 6 and 3, though I kind of liked 4 and 5 more than 3 (only because of the fact that they bought back Lee.  The only person I'm half decent with other than Julia/Michelle.  It didn't have much to do with the changes to the fighting system).  As or DOA5, I'm going to wait a bit before getting it.  I didn't like 4 so much to be honest, and I'm kind of worried after what happened with Ninja Gaiden 3.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

Who'd believe the next big development for Tekken will come from a non-numbered Tekken?

It's fairly obvious that's reserved for T7. That would be pointless otherwise.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Who'd believe the next big development for Tekken will come from a non-numbered Tekken?
> 
> It's fairly obvious that's reserved for T7. That would be pointless otherwise.



If your sig didn't get me off I'd punch you in the face for speaking without permission. Only a textbook wanker would try to give a company a pass for releasing a product that's mediocre. How much these suits paying you to blow them?  You're probably the same cat waiting on that new DMC. Fact is anytime a game is released it gives the developers a chance to integrate new ideas, take their series in a new direction, and give gamers a product that exceeds the quality of their last title. Namco has been half-assing it since they merged with Bandai and you know it. Saying that TTT2 shouldn't have any growth because it doesn't have a number shows everyone that your rode the short bus.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

A lot of blah blah in that post, nothing substantial or sensible.

You continue to think that a sequel to Tekken *Tag* is supposed to be the next step for the series, I'll sit here laughing at you foaming at the mouth.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> A lot of blah blah in that post, nothing substantial or sensible.
> 
> You continue to think that a sequel to Tekken *Tag* is supposed to be the next step for the series, I'll sit here laughing at you foaming at the mouth.



If I'm foaming it's because you work me over so well.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> If I'm foaming it's because you work me over so well.



Pause...


Though, by your logic.. if T6 = best Tekken yet..
and TTT2 = T6 mechanics + slight balance changes + more chars

would that not mean you should enjoy this game?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Pause...
> 
> 
> Though, by your logic.. if T6 = best Tekken yet..
> ...



I enjoy KOFs 1998 to XIII as well but the damn series has only seen one or two major changes over a course of more than a decade. Anyone can be mildly entertained by shit that never changes. Look at the Halo fanbase or that whore wanking TTT2. My point is it shouldn't be pulling teeth to ask for a Tekken that's going to put my balls to the walls.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> If I'm foaming it's because you work me over so well.



All I said was T7 is likely where growth will be. Damn, you're girlfriend must make you a steampile by just saying hi.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 25, 2012)

tekken tag 2 expands on alot from tekken 6. Diffrent frame data, new moves, way better stages. If you actually play the game and pay attention and not just press buttons, or try to do cool looking combos; you will understand that the tag mechanic makes this a way different game in terms of strategy. The only way I could see this playing like tekken 6.5 is if you only play solo mode against solo mode opponents, and of course they couldn't be good opponents because if you are doing the same pokes and strings that you were doing in tekken 6, you probably arent even mid level play.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> tekken tag 2 expands on alot from tekken 6. Diffrent frame data, new moves, way better stages. If you actually play the game and pay attention and not just press buttons, or try to do cool looking combos; you will understand that the tag mechanic makes this a way different game in terms of strategy. The only way I could see this playing like tekken 6.5 is if you only play solo mode against solo mode opponents, and of course they couldn't be good opponents because if you are doing the same pokes and strings that you were doing in tekken 6, you probably arent even mid level play.



Wow. There was not one thing in that post that you didn't pull out of your ass.  I feel that the longer you talk the worse it is for everyone so I'll just ask you a question, you'll answer it, and then I'll toss some change your way. 

Which is the better game: DOA 5 or TTT 2? Taking apart the mechanics of both games, since you try to pass yourself off as someone actually capable of doing that, which would you say is worth $60? If you've never played a fighting game 'sides Tekken then you can get the fuck out my face.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Wow. There was not one thing in that post that you didn't pull out of your ass.  I feel that the longer you talk the worse it is for everyone so I'll just ask you a question, you'll answer it, and then I'll toss some change your way.
> 
> Which is the better game: DOA 5 or TTT 2? Taking apart the mechanics of both games, since you try to pass yourself off as someone actually capable of doing that, which would you say is worth $60? If you've never played a fighting game 'sides Tekken then you can get the fuck out my face.



I haven't played doa5 so I can't answer it. And its very obvious that you don't play tekken even remotely seriously so you can quit talking, my post wasn't for casual button mashers.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 25, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I love kicking Kazuya/Marduk ass, yes.



XD You'd probably kick mine too, not terribly good at this game yet.

I do love EWGF + Gator Slam combos.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> I haven't played doa5 so I can't answer it. And its very obvious that you don't play tekken even remotely seriously so you can quit talking, my post wasn't for casual button mashers.



First time you picked up a fighting game was PS3-era. Thanks for proving me right. Now get the fuck off my thread.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> First time you picked up a fighting game was PS3-era. Thanks for proving me right. Now get the fuck off my thread.



HAHAHAHA, just because you are an 08'er doesn't mean I am.

-Can you tell me why the tag feature doesn't add a whole new dimension to game play.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> HAHAHAHA, just because you are an 08'er doesn't mean I am.
> 
> -Can you tell me why the tag feature doesn't add a whole new dimension to game play.




Cause they haven't done shit with it that Tecmo didn't already do in DOA 2.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm with keo, it is a tad silly to expect exponential growth from what is little more than a spin-off.

Then again, I'm no fighting game enthusiast. Still, this game is basically fan service like Sonic Generations. Just something of a "thank you for playing our games". You can tell by how many remixed songs and homages to past stages there are. Growth will come in the next canonical iteration. 'Til then, play DOA5. Cnorwood's the only one here really trying to persuade you otherwise.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Cause they haven't done shit with it that Tecmo didn't already do in DOA 2.



So im guessing you have no clue about the pros and cons of tag assult, or the why sometimes you should use tag combos vs tag assult. Meter management-like mechanics with tag crash. I havent played DOA2 in years but i dont remember those mechanics being in DOA2.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> So im guessing you have no clue about the pros and cons of tag assult, or the why sometimes you should use tag combos vs tag assult. Meter management-like mechanics with tag crash. I havent played DOA2 in years but i dont remember those mechanics being in DOA2.



STFU you idiot. You don't have a fucking clue as to what makes a good fighting game. Dumbass gamers like you buy any damn game that comes out even if it's the same shit you bought last year. Shirker and that mod are the only ones who know what the fuck they're talking about so why don't you blow me.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2012)

Where the hell did *that* come from?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> STFU you idiot. You don't have a fucking clue as to what makes a good fighting game. Dumbass gamers like you buy any damn game that comes out even if it's the same shit you bought last year. Shirker and that mod are the only ones who know what the fuck they're talking about so why don't you blow me.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  Please Phoenix i need more tears to satisfy my thirst

so you cant answer the question, so instead of saying "I dont know, can you please explain it to me" now its just your an idot, who buys the same game. Do you want me to explain to you how the new tag mechanics give you different gameplay mechanics than tekken 6, because now its painfully obvious that you are a 08 srk'er or an extremely casual fighting game player who thinks they know about every fighting game.

or you can rage more, I'd rather see that so I dont have to type alot and i can laugh


----------



## Honzou (Sep 25, 2012)

I Like this game. My cousin bought it last week and I'm trying to get used to the controls again. I haven't played Tekken since I owned Tekken 3 way back when. 

My favorite characters to play with are Marshall Law, Paul and Heihachi.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

PS3 or Xbox?


----------



## Honzou (Sep 26, 2012)

PS3.
I don't like playing fighters on the 360, controller doesn't feel right in my hands.

Anyone beat that story mode? Some of the camera angles bug me, it's kind of annoying that I can't change it in-game.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2012)

There's an overarching story mode in this game?! (Unless you mean that combot training stuff.)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Which is the better game: DOA 5 or TTT 2? Taking apart the mechanics of both games, since you try to pass yourself off as someone actually capable of doing that, which would you say is worth $60? If you've never played a fighting game 'sides Tekken then you can get the fuck out my face.


DoA5 is a casual fighter, always has been.  It's made to be accessible, and user-friendly.  Which really just makes it retarded tbh.  And to my knowledge, it is still significantly unbalanced.  Tekken is the most balanced 3D fighting game out right now, possibly even the most balanced period.  DoA is essentially a poor man's VF.  Why buy DoA5 for $60 when I can buy VF5: FS for $15-30 and get a way better game for the same deal?

But of course, this raises the question of, "Well if you can play VF5 for that cheap, why buy Tekken?"  Because VF5: FS is bare bones on everything except the fighting engine, that's why.  TTT2 is the full package, unlike either of those games.  Hence, why it's worth the $60.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok.  I'm going to have to play mod here.  Unfortunately, the exchange here is getting to the point where other people seem to be uncomfortable, so let's just play nice from here on.  

I'm not saying that you two can't continue your exchange, but let's debate this a little more calmly please.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 26, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> You sir make a damn good argument. I wish others could do the same. But my question to you would be do you personally, see an improvement in this games mechanics over T6 apart from the tag system which has been improved since the first TTT?


Indeed I do.  For one, ground game (poking and spacing) received a buff in this game over T6.  In T6, the main damage was in setting up launchers, and a player would need to outpoke the opponent heavily in order to make up for lost damage if they were launched.  In Tag 2, the focus comes back to neutral game, and a couple heavy pokes here and there will be rewarded nicely.  It's no longer about chipping away in the neutral game only to set up something bigger earlier.  The gameplan feels much more unified.  And because of the damage buff on pokes, punishment game is also more rewarded.

Second, rage mode.  Omg that was annoying in T6.  I mean, sure, it saved my ass a few times, but it was still crazy that if you brought someone down to 5% life, you suddenly had to play even more defensively and cautiously.  Sometimes it would be like the momentum you just had would stop cold.  In Tag 2, you can get rage/netsu/whatever multiple times during a match, but it is no longer unlimited in its duration.  Your opponent can also take rage away from your point character like so:

-Your opponent uses TA, or whittles down your first character's health (For now, let's say this is Jin) to a point where your second character (Let's say Nina) gets rage.
-Nina comes in by whatever circumstance (except Tag Crash), and then you get hit by another launcher.
-Your opponent uses Tag Assault again, taking away Nina's rage and giving it to Jin.

So not only do you have to find a safe way to get your character with rage into the match, you also have to make sure you don't fuck up and get your rage taken from you.  On top of that, you only have 10 seconds in which to capitalize on rage.  Much better system?  I think so.

Alternatively, you can sacrifice rage to use Tag Crash.  This makes rage more of a utility and less of a comeback mechanic.  It isn't just a freebie, "Here you're losing now go do tons of damage"; you can actually put thought into how you'll utilize your rage.  Do you want to save it and just try to get the second character in without sacrificing that meaty damage you could be doing?  Or do you want to play it safe (i.e. if you're at the wall after eating a shit ton of damage), and just get your bleeding character out of there so they can recover red life?

I could go on.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 26, 2012)

nvm cosmic castaway did it for me. Good shit, I just didnt want to type that out.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 26, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Indeed I do.  For one, ground game (poking and spacing) received a buff in this game over T6.  In T6, the main damage was in setting up launchers, and a player would need to outpoke the opponent heavily in order to make up for lost damage if they were launched.  In Tag 2, the focus comes back to neutral game, and a couple heavy pokes here and there will be rewarded nicely.  It's no longer about chipping away in the neutral game only to set up something bigger earlier.  The gameplan feels much more unified.  *And because of the damage buff on pokes, punishment game is also more rewarded*.



Now you're gotten my attention. 





CosmicCastaway said:


> Second, rage mode.  Omg that was annoying in T6.  I mean, sure, it saved my ass a few times, but it was still crazy that if you brought someone down to 5% life, you suddenly had to play even more defensively and cautiously.  Sometimes it would be like the momentum you just had would stop cold.  In Tag 2, you can get rage/netsu/whatever multiple times during a match, but it is no longer unlimited in its duration.  Your opponent can also take rage away from your point character like so:
> 
> -Your opponent uses TA, or whittles down your first character's health (For now, let's say this is Jin) to a point where your second character (Let's say Nina) gets rage.
> -Nina comes in by whatever circumstance (except Tag Crash), and then you get hit by another launcher.
> -Your opponent uses Tag Assault again, taking away Nina's rage and giving it to Jin.



So it sounds like you can manage your rage between your two characters. In a way you have to manage your rage between your characters. That is intriguing. They've actually added some strategy to this. Much more than what Capcom and Netherrealm has done recently.






CosmicCastaway said:


> So not only do you have to find a safe way to get your character with rage into the match, you also have to make sure you don't fuck up and get your rage taken from you.  On top of that, you only have 10 seconds in which to capitalize on rage.  Much better system?  I think so.



I agree. I too have had episodes with T6 where I outright raped my opponent only to be defeated on account of rage made and spamming. Lars is good at that shit.





CosmicCastaway said:


> Alternatively, you can sacrifice rage to use Tag Crash.  This makes rage more of a utility and less of a comeback mechanic.  It isn't just a freebie, "Here you're losing now go do tons of damage"; you can actually put thought into how you'll utilize your rage.  Do you want to save it and just try to get the second character in without sacrificing that meaty damage you could be doing?  Or do you want to play it safe (i.e. if you're at the wall after eating a shit ton of damage), and just get your bleeding character out of there so they can recover red life?
> 
> I could go on.



Sounds like it's worth a buy. Not for $60 but it seems to have made more additions to its system than previous Tekkens.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 26, 2012)

not worth $60? so on top of the new strategy for gameplay, they added a ton of new stages, way better online, an amazing new soundtrack, tons of new customization items, and soon to be 24 more characters than tekken 6 isnt worth $60 to you?

ps3 people get on, because miharu, sebastian and slim bob are playable. Idk if its on xbox version yet. 

EDIT:AWWW SHIT  tekken theatre and world lobby. Damn namco is feeding us for free


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 9, 2012)

That's odd.  I can't find Yoshimitsu's arranged version of his Tekken 2 music.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn no Violet today


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> That's odd.  I can't find Yoshimitsu's arranged version of his Tekken 2 music.



wait is the past music on, or do you have to buy it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk2XjbvuGa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

wtf...so we don't get tekken BALL but wii u does? FFS

fine, fuck it, i'll play t3 instead


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf...so we don't get tekken BALL but wii u does? FFS
> 
> fine, fuck it, i'll play t3 instead


 Nintendo Money hat strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

They are going to reveal more extra content it seem, just for this version..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo Money hat strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are going to reveal more extra content it seem, *just for this version..*


Another Wii U title that i'll add to the list. Excellent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

sorry, like many people, i already have it. aint gonna waste my time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Dat costumes.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 11, 2012)

Angel being a psycho bitch in that trailer made this game


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 12, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> wait is the past music on, or do you have to buy it.



You have to buy it.  There is a pack for tekken 1 2 3 and tag which has a lot of the tracks (seems like it's supposed to have all of the console and arcade music), but it's missing Yoshimitsu's T2 console track.  That's pretty much it.  I really like the song, but it's not really causing me much grief (despite paying for something and not getting what I expected).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Dat costumes.


 I wonder... no Daisy costumes?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> You have to buy it.  There is a pack for tekken 1 2 3 and tag which has a lot of the tracks (seems like it's supposed to have all of the console and arcade music), but it's missing Yoshimitsu's T2 console track.  That's pretty much it.  I really like the song, but it's not really causing me much grief (despite paying for something and not getting what I expected).



It's a total of 134 tracks.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh well I already have tekken 4, 5 arcade version of tag ost. I just wanted some songs from 1, 2, and 3, idk if i would buy it though


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Dat costumes.



LOL dat Panda dancing looks retarded.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 13, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> It's a total of 134 tracks.


I guess it should've been a total of 135? 



cnorwood said:


> Oh well I already have tekken 4, 5 arcade version of tag ost. I just wanted some songs from 1, 2, and 3, idk if i would buy it though



Same, but I would've liked to be able to play all of them in matches.  One's missing.  Either that, or I should attempt a redownload even though that seems pointless.  I'm not really bitching about it though (not accusing anyone of that either, mind you).  Just one song I can listen to on any other occasion anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2012)

Just found out about the tekken ball thing. Kinda disappointed, but hey, that's what I get for not waiting. No biggie. If I really want it, I'll just sell my PS3 version on Amazon or somethin'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Tekken Tag Tournament 2 - updated fact sheet*



> KEY FACTS
> 
> Publisher NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe S.A.S.
> Developer Project TEKKEN
> ...


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2012)

have you guys been playing around with the decals, Ive made a superman and a batman one. waiting to run into this guy




i like this king one though


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2012)

lol@ skinhead Bryan 

I messed around with the decals for a while, even made a couple designs, but then gave up on them because the method of placing them didn't work how I wanted it to. Such is life.

Wish it gave you a little more freedom, but it's still a cool idea. Man, the customization is this game period is pretty damn boss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Wii U Edition screens (Paint mode, Snoop Lion jumpsuits)*

Namco Bandai released another set of Wii U Tekken Tag Tournament 2 screens, showing off the game's paint customization mode and some Halloween themed costumes. You'll also find some Snoop Lion track suits and more images of Nintendo costumes.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Snoop Lion jumpsuits*



Run it, homie 

Hell, the more I see of WiiU Edition, the more I'm actually starting to contemplate selling my PS3 version and just getting this instead.

The final nail in the coffin will be how the WiiU controller feels. I doubt it'll surpass how comfortable for fighting games the PS3 controller is, but if it does... well....


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 1, 2012)

well the wii u does have an arcade stick, but the ps3 version will be the best version of the game.(closest to the arcade version)


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't do arcade sticks. They make me sad with their inconsistency in regards to movement (too use to D-Pads). 

The closest I can get to it being as comfy is with the pro controller, but since it's heavily inspired by the X-Box controller, the chances are low.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 2, 2012)

i used to be the same in tekken, until I watched some tutorials on how to move with an arcade stick, I could do imitiation korean backdashing on a pad but now i can do real korean backdashing. But to each his own i guess.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not much the fighting game enthusiast 

Any fighting game I happen to find interest in I do purely for the novelty. Tekken is about the only series I ever attempt to be good at. (Well, that and Smash)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hadhutowN0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]80nuwkCqolg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lnyl62tfxM8[/YOUTUBE]
Launch Trailer


----------



## Roman (Nov 20, 2012)

Am I seriously the only one who thinks they made Jun way too OP in this game? It's almost like she's in a constant state of God-mode. Maybe it's just me who sucks but I want to hear what other people think.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 25, 2012)

You just suck.  She's a solid character, like everyone else in the game, but OP?  Lol no.

What are you having trouble with, exactly?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

When I eventually get a Wii U, this will likely be one of my first games for it. I haven't played a Tekken game since the PS1 era.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Am I seriously the only one who thinks they made Jun way too OP in this game? It's almost like she's in a constant state of God-mode. Maybe it's just me who sucks but I want to hear what other people think.



They alternated between grating god mode and off putting evil. Don't like either one of them. She should be more like her anime movie counterpart. Angel powers and very caring but still very human as well.


Jin has evangelized her a bit too much over the years, it may have bled into Namco's interpretation of the character at large


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got my copy today and I gotta say, I'm sure as hell enjoying it.


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You just suck.  She's a solid character, like everyone else in the game, but OP?  Lol no.
> 
> What are you having trouble with, exactly?



I'm ok with her as far as Very Hard mode. But when I try fighting her on Ultra Hard, I do ok after having learned her strategy, what works against her and what doesn't. I just don't like her because her response to almost every attack is the same counter every single time. It's not really the difficulty of fighting her, but it's the fact that she spams the same, unblockable counter every time. In other words, she's cheap.



Inuhanyou said:


> They alternated between grating god mode and off putting evil. Don't like either one of them. She should be more like her anime movie counterpart. Angel powers and very caring but still very human as well.
> 
> *Jin has evangelized her a bit too much over the years, it may have bled into Namco's interpretation of the character at large*



That's what I'm thinking. I get that her presence in the game is tribute to the past games but this is just too much.

Anyways, I decided to completely drop Jin Kazama as my main (I prolly won't use him at all in fact) and started from scratch practicing Lee Chaolan. The guy's just too entertaining and awesome not to try


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I'm ok with her as far as Very Hard mode. But when I try fighting her on Ultra Hard, I do ok after having learned her strategy, what works against her and what doesn't. I just don't like her because her response to almost every attack is the same counter every single time. It's not really the difficulty of fighting her, but it's the fact that she spams the same, unblockable counter every time. In other words, she's cheap.



So hit her with lows?  Throw her?

And FYI, fighting the CPU on Ultra Hard is not an indication of whether or not a character is good.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he/she's tried that... and succeeded, given he/she *just* said beating her isn't difficult, just arduous.


----------

